# getting a tt....and girlyfying it!!!!



## girly-TT-90

hi all, im amy and waiting for an insurance pay out.....with this pay out i am going to buy a tt, i intend putting a couple of things on the car to make it know its a girly tt n not a big beast manly one hehe, one of these mods is the four audi rings up the side of the car in pink! only issue i have is....WHERE CAN I GET THESE MADE UP FOR ME? if anyone knows of anywhere then pleaseeeee let me know. thanks! xx


----------



## Guest

girly-TT-90 said:


> hi all, im amy and waiting for an insurance pay out.....with this pay out i am going to buy a tt, i intend putting a couple of things on the car to make it know its a girly tt n not a big beast manly one hehe, one of these mods is the four audi rings up the side of the car in pink! only issue i have is....WHERE CAN I GET THESE MADE UP FOR ME? if anyone knows of anywhere then pleaseeeee let me know. thanks! xx


Nowhere.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi girly-TT, Welcome to the TTF, if you like 4 Pink Rings, then go ahead its your TT, but most on here won't agree.
But we are willing to help with any questions, when you get her/him.
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Try Essex.


----------



## girly-TT-90

Hoggy said:


> Hi girly-TT, Welcome to the TTF, if you like 4 Pink Rings, then go ahead its your TT, but most on here won't agree.
> But we are willing to help with any questions, when you get her/him.
> Hoggy.


thanks im now realising most people wont agree but u know what........like u say it IS my car and i like the idea of the 4 pink rings and i WILL put them on. i would appreciate it if people who dont like it dont come on here and start having a go and slagging me off.....at least my car will be unique!!! n not the same as 90% of the TT's on here!

RANT OVER


----------



## E5ttMAN

Hi,

atleat keeps the rings silver..... :x

welcome to the forum...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi girly-TT, All our TTs are unique to us all, because they are ours, 
as yours will be & so no ranting on your 2nd post. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale

girly-TT-90 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girly-TT, Welcome to the TTF, if you like 4 Pink Rings, then go ahead its your TT, but most on here won't agree.
> But we are willing to help with any questions, when you get her/him.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im now realising most people wont agree but u know what........like u say it IS my car and i like the idea of the 4 pink rings and i WILL put them on. i would appreciate it if people who dont like it dont come on here and start having a go and slagging me off.....at least my car will be unique!!! n not the same as 90% of the TT's on here!
> 
> RANT OVER
Click to expand...

We're only mucking with you. You should be able to get your pink rings from any vinyl sign maker locally. Google signmakers or digital vinyl cutters. They all have logos they can reproduce. You could even get reflective vinyl... 8)


----------



## girly-TT-90

thanks guys and sorry for rantin :lol: .......also another quicky =D who is the tuning company for AUDI such as TRD being the tuning company for toyota and alpina for BMW. xx


----------



## girly-TT-90

oooo rustyintegrale, nice TT where do u get the awesome LED lights inside?! want pink ones ha. xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

girly-TT-90 said:


> oooo rustyintegrale, nice TT where do u get the awesome LED lights inside?! want pink ones ha. xx


I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?


----------



## girly-TT-90

E5ttMAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> atleat keeps the rings silver..... :x
> 
> welcome to the forum...


im considering pink mirrored vinyl so they wont be far off silver.......  xx


----------



## wallstreet

Wak & Morgan are the best thorough value for money for the TT tune up for extra HP.


----------



## girly-TT-90

wallstreet said:


> Wak & Morgan are the best thorough value for money for the TT tune up for extra HP.


Thanks dude!!!! Where r they based? Xx


----------



## Gone

I thought ABT were the guys who officially take VAG to the next level?

If you're after tuning for more performance etc, there are loads of reputable companies mentioned on here but I'm guessing if you're based in Lancashire Awesome GTi would be your best bet. They have a huge rep.


----------



## davelincs

Hi Amy, welcome to the forum, dont forget the photos of the car,and those four pink rings


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

manphibian said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all, im amy and waiting for an insurance pay out.....with this pay out i am going to buy a tt, i intend putting a couple of things on the car to make it know its a girly tt n not a big beast manly one hehe, one of these mods is the four audi rings up the side of the car in pink! only issue i have is....WHERE CAN I GET THESE MADE UP FOR ME? if anyone knows of anywhere then pleaseeeee let me know. thanks! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere.
Click to expand...

+ 1


----------



## Guest

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
Click to expand...

  i saw you'd posted and was expecting a tirade of abuse for being negative :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Amy, i know its a bit short notice but there is a North West meet tonight, not far from you in Horwich, where you will be able to ask questions and find answers. You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll: 
See the link for all this years meets..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188382
Steve


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

manphibian said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i saw you'd posted and was expecting a tirade of abuse for being negative :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm shocked that you would think that  lol


----------



## wallstreet

Why do you want your Rings in pink?

Do show us your past pink-glorified wheels, please.


----------



## KimTT

What colour is your car??
And welcome!


----------



## Mark Davies

stevecollier said:


> You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll:


You mean, because it's so obviously a girl's TT? :wink:

If you can make it along tonight Amy you'd be most welcome and, as Steve says, you'll get answers to all your questions.


----------



## V6RUL

Mark Davies said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, because it's so obviously a girl's TT? :wink:
> 
> If you can make it along tonight Amy you'd be most welcome and, as Steve says, you'll get answers to all your questions.
Click to expand...

If a girl can tame a V6 then she is worthy of driving any car in the range.
Fortunately my little girl doesnt count, as its the mans V6 version.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## girly-TT-90

badyaker said:


> I thought ABT were the guys who officially take VAG to the next level?
> 
> If you're after tuning for more performance etc, there are loads of reputable companies mentioned on here but I'm guessing if you're based in Lancashire Awesome GTi would be your best bet. They have a huge rep.


thanks! shall give them a tinkle when i get my beastt! x


----------



## girly-TT-90

davelincs said:


> Hi Amy, welcome to the forum, dont forget the photos of the car,and those four pink rings


oooo dont u worry, the day i get the car the pics of it will be on here and all modifications will be photographed and uploaded to here =D xx


----------



## girly-TT-90

stevecollier said:


> Hi Amy, i know its a bit short notice but there is a North West meet tonight, not far from you in Horwich, where you will be able to ask questions and find answers. You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll:
> See the link for all this years meets..
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188382
> Steve


what time do u tend to meet there? and am i not gonna get funny looks turnin up in my fellas bmw haha xx


----------



## girly-TT-90

wallstreet said:


> Why do you want your Rings in pink?
> 
> Do show us your past pink-glorified wheels, please.


unfortunately my last car never quite made it to being pinked because it didnt survive my passenger pulling the handbrake up in the wet when i was doin 60mph! [smiley=bigcry.gif] this was only 6 hours after i had picked it up aswell.....i was devestated to say the least!! and i want my rings pink because im a girly girl and i like pink on black cars  i want to put pinkness on the car without just goin all out and spraying the whole thing pink! xx


----------



## girly-TT-90

k10mbd said:


> What colour is your car??
> And welcome!


iv not got it yet, im waiting for a insurance payout coming so as soon as it is in my bank account ill be going out and buying a black TT as new as my payout can afford lol! im just on here looking for general advice for the time being! but definately a black one possibly may even push the boat out to a convertible lol! xx


----------



## V6RUL

girly-TT-90 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy, i know its a bit short notice but there is a North West meet tonight, not far from you in Horwich, where you will be able to ask questions and find answers. You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll:
> See the link for all this years meets..
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188382
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> what time do u tend to meet there? and am i not gonna get funny looks turnin up in my fellas bmw haha xx
Click to expand...

from 7.30 so you better get your skates on girl.
Steve


----------



## Guest

Buy this so you don't ruin a sensible TT :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-1-8-T-HOT ... 1e628274ca


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> Buy this so you don't ruin a sensible TT :lol:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-1-8-T-HOT ... 1e628274ca


+1..its the more powerful single exit version.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## girly-TT-90

stevecollier said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy, i know its a bit short notice but there is a North West meet tonight, not far from you in Horwich, where you will be able to ask questions and find answers. You must buy the V6 TT as it suits pink decals.. :roll:
> See the link for all this years meets..
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188382
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> what time do u tend to meet there? and am i not gonna get funny looks turnin up in my fellas bmw haha xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from 7.30 so you better get your skates on girl.
> Steve
Click to expand...

what time do u stay til? x


----------



## girly-TT-90

manphibian said:


> Buy this so you don't ruin a sensible TT :lol:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-1-8-T-HOT ... 1e628274ca


lol if i had the money in my account i would go n pick it up right now!!! but unfortunately i dont lol xx


----------



## KimTT

i hope you told your passenger where to stick it after he/she did that! and don't let em in the TT


----------



## CamV6

Welome to the forum 

As it happens, I really like the hot pink TT  It's got real 'Dub' potential!

I have seen two other pink TTs, both in London. One was Barby pink that the owner had paid silly money to Audi when she bought it new to have that colour, and had gone to the extent of copywriting the exact pantone/mix so that no one else could use it. How mad is that!? If you do a search of my posts you will find it in the dim and distant past and I'm sure I put pics up of it.

I also once saw a baby pink Mk2, but only fleetingly.

So, if you are gonna 'girlify' a TT with pink trimmings, you gotta consider what main body colour will go best with the shade of pink you are after. I'm not convinced black and pink bits will go too well, but silver with pink trims would look pretty good, and since every second TT is silver of one type or another, I'm sure you'll be in luck.

As well as pink rings (I cannot type that without *giggling* _[happy now you clueless illiterate PC Nazis?] [go on, edit that, cnut]_ like a schoolboy) you could also have the rear valance (i.e. the panel round the exhaust exits which comes out very easily) painted pink, you could do the four rings badge on the front grille in pink, and do the front lower grilles pink too. Come to think of it, the brake calipers could also be done in pink.

Cam


----------



## Guest

CamV6 said:


> (I cannot type that without black person like a schoolboy)


 :lol: he's a racist! get him! :lol:

I take it you typed s n i g g e r i n g :wink:


----------



## CamV6

manphibian said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I cannot type that without black person like a schoolboy)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: he's a racist! get him! :lol:
> 
> I take it you typed s n i g g e r i n g :wink:
Click to expand...

Correct! How the feck did that happen! :lol:

Is there some sort of automatic rude/ffensive word system that was programmed by an illiterate over-sensitive mummy's boy!

Jeez, suck my Pnues you eyesholes :lol:

Anyway, I found the thread I was on about. No pics, sorry. Seems I've calmed down slightly over the years (but not by much)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60248

Check out p.2 :wink:


----------



## CamV6

Actually how can the incorrectly identified and corrected word that was 'recognised' ever have been used as a verb?

I've heard of someone being called that but how would one 'do' that?

Right, so that there can be no misunderstanding, and for the benefit only of my own gratification at 'bucking' :roll: the system, let me just say that "pink bits" is funny because it sounds a bit like referring to a lady's V A G I N A

You get me, rougue mod programme? I say you are a sexual intercoursing masturbator.

P.S. Sorry, I hope my abuse wasn't too polite to cause offence. If it was, please feel free to edit automatically to the correct rude words.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lmfao


----------



## wallstreet

girly-TT-90 said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want your Rings in pink?
> 
> Do show us your past pink-glorified wheels, please.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately my last car never quite made it to being pinked because it didnt survive my passenger pulling the handbrake up in the wet when i was doin 60mph! [smiley=bigcry.gif] this was only 6 hours after i had picked it up aswell.....i was devestated to say the least!! and i want my rings pink because im a girly girl and i like pink on black cars  i want to put pinkness on the car without just goin all out and spraying the whole thing pink! xx
Click to expand...

I think that passenger would be delisted from my friends list! 

Are you usually Pink? Nails, clothes?

I think Black with a few pink parts could look interesting for your tastes. You could do the Calipers pink. But anything more would feel vulgar.

The decals can be purchased separately and then sprayed Pink. So at least you have a spare normal set.

Roadsters have less boot space but are practical enough. Don't expect to have rear passengers with legs.

Welcome to the forum, with your pink rings adding flavour & colour.


----------



## CamV6

Eh? Spray decals with paint? No can do.

Spray the decal, let it dry, then when you try to apply the decal the paint will flake off as soon as you bend the decal to remove it from the backing and try to apply to the car, and what is left will scrape off as you try to affix to the car. Its a non-starter I'm afraid


----------



## rustyintegrale

Any vinyl signmaker could make you up your Audi rings in pink - any size you like in a variety of finishes.

As I mentioned earlier it is even possible to have them made in pink reflective that glows at night rather like road signs do. This material is made by 3M and is called Scotchlite Reflective. It has a two stage adhesive on the back made up of a low-tack 'positioning' glue that allows you to adjust the vinyl and a more permanent adhesive that is released when pressure is applied to the vinyl. The rear is coated with minute glass capsules that break on impact and form a bond that is virtually impossible to remove.

The only thing to bear in mind is that current road regulations dictate that only white reflective can be used on the front of a vehicle and red on the rear. However the sides can be any colour you like and to be honest, unless you intend having huge swathes of pink on the rear, you'll get away with it. You should be fine with pink rings the size of the current logo on the back for example.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Charlie

CamV6 said:


> Actually how can the incorrectly identified and corrected word that was 'recognised' ever have been used as a verb?
> 
> I've heard of someone being called that but how would one 'do' that?
> 
> Right, so that there can be no misunderstanding, and for the benefit only of my own gratification at 'bucking' :roll: the system, let me just say that "pink bits" is funny because it sounds a bit like referring to a lady's V A G I N A
> 
> You get me, rougue mod programme? I say you are a sexual intercoursing masturbator.
> 
> P.S. Sorry, I hope my abuse wasn't too polite to cause offence. If it was, please feel free to edit automatically to the correct rude words.


LOL


----------



## girly-TT-90

wallstreet said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want your Rings in pink?
> 
> Do show us your past pink-glorified wheels, please.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately my last car never quite made it to being pinked because it didnt survive my passenger pulling the handbrake up in the wet when i was doin 60mph! [smiley=bigcry.gif] this was only 6 hours after i had picked it up aswell.....i was devestated to say the least!! and i want my rings pink because im a girly girl and i like pink on black cars  i want to put pinkness on the car without just goin all out and spraying the whole thing pink! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that passenger would be delisted from my friends list!
> 
> Are you usually Pink? Nails, clothes?
> 
> I think Black with a few pink parts could look interesting for your tastes. You could do the Calipers pink. But anything more would feel vulgar.
> 
> The decals can be purchased separately and then sprayed Pink. So at least you have a spare normal set.
> 
> Roadsters have less boot space but are practical enough. Don't expect to have rear passengers with legs.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, with your pink rings adding flavour & colour.
Click to expand...

yea i am a pink girly lol, pink nails pink clothes......even got pink in my hair!!! im thinkin of doin the pink rings on the side and the inside of the spokes on the wheels pink aswell and i hadnt thought of the callipers but now u mention it im thinkin they may well get done too! gonna black the windows n try to get a private plate, gota have TT n my name or initials in it lol x


----------



## gadgetboy38

rustyintegrale said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo rustyintegrale, nice TT where do u get the awesome LED lights inside?! want pink ones ha. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?
Click to expand...

I could possibly build some ultra violet ones they will look cool but won't be very bright :roll:


----------



## girly-TT-90

gadgetboy38 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo rustyintegrale, nice TT where do u get the awesome LED lights inside?! want pink ones ha. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could possibly build some ultra violet ones they will look cool but won't be very bright :roll:
Click to expand...

Omg seriously, u would b my new best friend if u could, how much would u want? Xx


----------



## TT Ade

These would do for you with some spacers 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YAZMINE-PINK-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a64d88b5e


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

omg they are like soooo cool them wheels! they are totally rude!


----------



## gadgetboy38

I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?[/quote]

I could possibly build some ultra violet ones they will look cool but won't be very bright :roll:[/quote]

Omg seriously, u would b my new best friend if u could, how much would u want? Xx[/quote]

shouldn't be more than £10 to replace all the interior lighting, just let me know if your after a coupe or a convertible as the have different lights..


----------



## girly-TT-90

gadgetboy38 said:


> I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?


I could possibly build some ultra violet ones they will look cool but won't be very bright :roll:[/quote]

Omg seriously, u would b my new best friend if u could, how much would u want? Xx[/quote]

shouldn't be more than £10 to replace all the interior lighting, just let me know if your after a coupe or a convertible as the have different lights..[/quote]

im after a convertible but i wouldnt totally rule the coupe out so il let u know which 1 i get.....u r so awesome! x


----------



## girly-TT-90

TT Ade said:


> These would do for you with some spacers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YAZMINE-PINK-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a64d88b5e


lol hmmmm dunno yet, i was thinkin of just paintin the standard alloys but only the insides of the spokes, dnt wanna go OTT on the pink lol xx


----------



## gadgetboy38

girly-TT-90 said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want purple. Can't get 'em though... :?
> 
> 
> 
> I could possibly build some ultra violet ones they will look cool but won't be very bright :roll:
Click to expand...

Omg seriously, u would b my new best friend if u could, how much would u want? Xx[/quote]

shouldn't be more than £10 to replace all the interior lighting, just let me know if your after a coupe or a convertible as the have different lights..[/quote]

im after a convertible but i wouldnt totally rule the coupe out so il let u know which 1 i get.....u r so awesome! x[/quote]


----------



## gadgetboy38

im after a convertible but i wouldnt totally rule the coupe out so il let u know which 1 i get.....u r so awesome! x[/quote]

No problem once you let me know what you've got it'll take a couple of weeks to build as i need to source parts..
good luck with your TT search.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

girly-TT-90 said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> These would do for you with some spacers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YAZMINE-PINK-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a64d88b5e
> 
> 
> 
> lol hmmmm dunno yet, i was thinkin of just paintin the standard alloys but only the insides of the spokes, dnt wanna go OTT on the pink lol xx
Click to expand...

Will you b buying a pink fluffy steering wheel cover and Dice and mats and airfreshner and seat overs? seriously you so should would be totally outright awesome!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jeezus, this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory... :?

The TT is now being driven by tummy pierced fatherless pregnant Mums with tattoos on their butt cheeks and punctured clitorises...

Discuss. :lol:


----------



## denTTed

girly-TT-90 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girly-TT, Welcome to the TTF, if you like 4 Pink Rings, then go ahead its your TT, but most on here won't agree.
> But we are willing to help with any questions, when you get her/him.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im now realising most people wont agree but u know what........like u say it IS my car and i like the idea of the 4 pink rings and i WILL put them on. i would appreciate it if people who dont like it dont come on here and start having a go and slagging me off.....at least my car will be unique!!! n not the same as 90% of the TT's on here!
> 
> RANT OVER
Click to expand...

I've had 4 pink rings one drunken night, actually it was an all-dayer, but not all at the same time, the best I did was 3 like an Arabian prince I was that night.


----------



## rustyintegrale

denTTed said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girly-TT, Welcome to the TTF, if you like 4 Pink Rings, then go ahead its your TT, but most on here won't agree.
> But we are willing to help with any questions, when you get her/him.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im now realising most people wont agree but u know what........like u say it IS my car and i like the idea of the 4 pink rings and i WILL put them on. i would appreciate it if people who dont like it dont come on here and start having a go and slagging me off.....at least my car will be unique!!! n not the same as 90% of the TT's on here!
> 
> RANT OVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 4 pink rings one drunken night, actually it was an all-dayer, but not all at the same time, the best I did was 3 like an Arabian prince I was that night.
Click to expand...

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## girly-TT-90

gadgetboy38 said:


> im after a convertible but i wouldnt totally rule the coupe out so il let u know which 1 i get.....u r so awesome! x


No problem once you let me know what you've got it'll take a couple of weeks to build as i need to source parts..
good luck with your TT search.[/quote]

Im goin test drivin one in 20mins hehe......excited much!!!!! X


----------



## girly-TT-90

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> girly-TT-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> These would do for you with some spacers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YAZMINE-PINK-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a64d88b5e
> 
> 
> 
> lol hmmmm dunno yet, i was thinkin of just paintin the standard alloys but only the insides of the spokes, dnt wanna go OTT on the pink lol xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you b buying a pink fluffy steering wheel cover and Dice and mats and airfreshner and seat overs? seriously you so should would be totally outright awesome!
Click to expand...

No not a fan of the pink fluffy car stuff, think it looks tacky to be honest, had a pink steerin wheel cover on my 1st car wen i was 17 n never again lol it was awful!!! X


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

well that's a let down!


----------



## JNmercury00

rustyintegrale said:


> Try Essex.


Typical Kent response really


----------



## rustyintegrale

JNmercury00 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try Essex.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Kent response really
Click to expand...

I live in East Sussex, Kent's as bad... :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a link off ebay who can do the rings in any colour and size..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-RINGS-VINYL- ... 2a0df101ff
Steve


----------



## girly-TT-90

stevecollier said:


> Here is a link off ebay who can do the rings in any colour and size..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-RINGS-VINYL- ... 2a0df101ff
> Steve


thanks! iv messaged them, ur awesome x


----------

